# Ballast Tolerances V



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Greetings. Does anyone have any links/documention of ballast tolerances for voltage/ warranty purposes ? What kind of spikes can lighting system ballast absorb and still function good for many years. If poco has some wild fluctuations, what are some things to do to stabilize facility? 

Sorry, this is new endeavor for me and I"m all ears. 

Trust me. Code Blue.


----------



## Outdoorguy (Sep 5, 2011)

Check the manufacturers website. I remember looking some of this stuff up once. Try http://www.advance.philips.com/ecatalog/


For example:

http://www.advance.philips.com/eCatalog/out/9813247411.pdf


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Pretty vague question.

Magnetic ballasts can withstand larger flucuations in voltage spikes and drops that say, electronic ones without surge protection built into their footprint. 

You need to be alot more specific.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

Cletis said:


> Greetings. Does anyone have any links/documention of ballast tolerances for voltage/ warranty purposes ? What kind of spikes can lighting system ballast absorb and still function good for many years. If poco has some wild fluctuations, what are some things to do to stabilize facility?
> 
> Sorry, this is new endeavor for me and I"m all ears.
> 
> Trust me. Code Blue.



Nominal operating range is usually +/- 10%. In an effort to reduce SKU and ease inventory management, a good number of models are now 120 to 277v rated and they're rated to operate normally from 108 to 305v 

They've become more resistant to surge over the years, but they're still not quite as resilient as iron and core. 

Same goes with all industrial controls. VFDs do not have the same level of surge tolerance as rheostat-slip ring type controls used in mid 20th century.


----------



## surf (Jan 17, 2012)

Good thread


----------

